# Is this a good School?



## Antem (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys, ive been Going from place to place on the forums lately ha. And if anyone is getting tired of it im sorry, its just there is so much to know with such little resources at the moment and as such i was hoping if the community could tell me if this would be a good place for a total beginner to start training Tai Chi.

http://www.chinwoo.com.au/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=section&id=16&Itemid=106

 I realize people will not have actually studied here but judging from the curriculum, i was wondering if people could give me advice on the place. Thanks Antem.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2009)

See post here


----------



## Antem (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys ill post this in both threads but i was having a look at another school and was wondering whether this looks any good to you guys: http://www.fushengyuan-taichi.com.au


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2009)

See your other post


----------

